# 5k mods?



## 61sktnbug (Aug 27, 2002)

im thinking of dumping my gti and modding a 5 k and cheap mods you can do?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 5k mods? (61sktnbug)*

$100 will buy you a chip, stiffer wastegate spring, and some big ass hose clamps to keep your intercooler together under all the boost. Lets you run twice the boost, supposedly good for ~230 hp if everything is running right. It's more than enough to walk on a VR6 with.








Good luck, they're fun cars.


[Modified by sirhc, 9:35 PM 1-7-2003]


----------



## 61sktnbug (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: 5k mods? (sirhc)*

are you saying that a 100 dollars will do all that to a 5k?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 5k mods? (61sktnbug)*

no?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 5k mods? (sirhc)*

Yes... sorry.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 5k mods? (61sktnbug)*

quote:[HR][/HR]are you saying that a 100 dollars will do all that to a 5k?[HR][/HR]​Yup, 100$ = walk on a Vr6 Raddo or GTi...
Then you can always do things like exhaust, bolt on a larger turbo, cams, port & polish, balance & blueprint, lightened flywheel, larger FMIC with a proper diverter valve...300 HP is attainable...


[Modified by duandcc, 9:29 AM 1-8-2003]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 5k mods? (duandcc)*

And after that go with high-end rods and pistons, even bigger turbo, custom made header and ported inlet, computer controlled FI system and even 400 hp is attainable! You know what they say, the sky (or your funds) is the limit!


----------



## inode (May 4, 2001)

*Re: 5k mods? (sirhc)*

So where can I go to get this $100 deal? Sounds great for my 5k.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 5k mods? (inode)*

I didn't see what kind of 5000 you have, so this may not be helpful, but the above info is based on haveing a 5000 TURBO. Is you's a turbo?


----------



## inode (May 4, 2001)

*Re: 5k mods? (duandcc)*

Yeah I have a 1987 5k turbo quattro. So where can I get the chip for $100?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 5k mods? (inode)*

A guy from the quattro list sells them... $60 for the chip or $100 for the chip, spring, and hoseclamps. The only catch is that you have to solder it in yourself. It's not too horrible of a job, but if you've never done something like that before he'll install it for you for ~$100 IIRC.
There is a lot of useful information on his site, here is the link directly about the chips. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://www.homestead.com/Ben_Swann/qlcc.html


----------



## inode (May 4, 2001)

*Re: 5k mods? (sirhc)*

Sweet thanks. But I think I'm going to talk to the guys at SJM Autotechnik. Since I live in Portland and everything. ALso I don't like the work around for the intercooler. Sound kind of un-safe to me.
But thanks for the info.


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: 5k mods? (inode)*

Wouldn't Ned Ritchie of Intended Acceleration be closer to you?


----------



## inode (May 4, 2001)

*Re: 5k mods? (audinut!$)*

I don't think so. I live in Portland, Or and I think the SJM Autotechnik guys are also in portland. But Ned is also pretty close, just north a little.
Thanks all for the help.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: 5k mods? (inode)*

IIRC SJM and IA sell the same chips for over $400... whatever you would like to do.


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: 5k mods? (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]bolt on a larger turbo[HR][/HR]​Are there other/bigger turbos that bolt up to the stock exhaust manifold?
(I'm probably going to leave my 5k stock for the time being, but I've got other applications in mind)
-Nate


----------

